# Bowes Railway Station, Teesdale, May 2015



## HughieD (May 29, 2015)

This is the third and final report that documents the ex-Penrith to Darlington line. This time we focus on the demise of the station at Bowes, 4 miles west of Barnard Castle. This has been well-documented in photographs over the years as you will see below. It’s fair to say that now the former single-story station and station master’s house is fast approaching a pile of rubble. Situated on the South Durham & Lancashire Union Railway between Barnard Castle and Kirkby Stephen East, it served the village of Bowes from 26th March 1861 until its closure 22nd January 1962. Even three years after its closure (in 1965) the buildings looked in a sorry way (photo by Ben Brooksbank):







Ten year’s later in 1975 the roof was starting to go (photo by John Buckley):






By 1987 its days were numbered (photo by Keith Ward):






Today the up platform survives, albeit in very poor condition, while the main station building and stationmaster's house are total ruins. One of the two goods sheds still stands on the opposite platform but is also a roofless shell with trees growing out of it and a large farm building now stands across the track at the east end of the station. Two sets of stone steps up to the station from the road below do however also still remain. 

Often when railways close it is the station houses that survive as family homes. Sadly this didn’t happen with Bowes Station. Who knows why, as it would have made a delightful residence, along similar lines of what happened up the line at Lartington.

Perhaps, then, no surprise it is in the state it is today. Anyhow – here’s the current state of Bowes station:

One of the two sets of steps up to the station:


img9418 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The ‘up’ platform and station:


img9434 by HughieDW, on Flickr

One of the two goods sheds remains:


img9419 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The station is in very poor condition:


img9420 by HughieDW, on Flickr

In its prime it was a stylish building:


img9422 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But time is now nearly up:


img9423 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…as the walls crumble and window-frames tumble:


img9426 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9427 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The fine mullioned stone windows at the front make one last stand of defiance:


img9428 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9432 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the fireplace stands firm for the moment:


img9430 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (May 30, 2015)

Such a sorry state, like you say it's curious as to why it wasn't made into a home, there must be a story there somewhere. Thank you again, I've really enjoyed your trip along this line.


----------



## The Wombat (May 30, 2015)

Bit sad really. 
Interesting stuff though, thanks for posting


----------



## King Al (May 30, 2015)

Excellent find Hughie, its not looking too healthy but like the simple fire place and those stone window frames


----------



## HughieD (May 30, 2015)

King Al said:


> Excellent find Hughie, its not looking too healthy but like the simple fire place and those stone window frames


Those window stones gotta be worth something salvage wise?


----------



## rockfordstone (May 30, 2015)

looking a the remaining stonework that must have looked lovely in its heyday, such a shame it didn't become a residence


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 30, 2015)

Interesting post & some lively pics. Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (May 31, 2015)

Thanks very much for posting, I have driven past here so mamy times and never had the opportunity to stop and have a look.
I think it has the look of a Tudor era ruin from the outside.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 31, 2015)

I really enjoyed these wonderful journeys,thank you.


----------



## HughieD (May 31, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> I really enjoyed these wonderful journeys,thank you.



Thank you and my pleasure mate....


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 1, 2015)

Love the historical / comparison shots, thanks for sharing


----------

